# Wierd smell coming through air vents when AC is on.



## Emac (Jun 28, 2014)

I just noticed the smell a couple of days ago, when we started the AC for the first time since we bought the house. I never noticed any smell in the winter when the heat is on, only now with the AC . My mom said it smells like rubber, i said it smells like something wet or humid!?
Any ideas what could cause the smell?


----------



## carnuck (Jun 28, 2014)

See if it's belt driven. If not, check the filter and anything around the air inlet that could be making the smell.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 28, 2014)

change air filter
clean evaporator coils
clean condensate drip pan and line
if the condensate drip line is plugged, water will build up and overflow in the ducts.  This will turn to mildew and mold over time and that is most likely the odor your smelling.  Especially when this moisture is being blown over dusty evaporator coils that hold moisture.
You may occasionally notice this same odor with your automobile when using your A/C throughout the day.


----------



## ramonaguirre (Jul 25, 2014)

I think something is decaying inside. If your are comfortable in doing such duct work then find it out and clean it. Check your duct pipe also for proper ventilation.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2014)

If it's the first time you turned it on for the year, the smell will probably go away after some use. But probably smart to follow kok328's advice anyway. Especially if the unit is new to you; you don't know how well it was maintained.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 28, 2014)

What about these lights they put in the duct to kill mold or ??


----------

